# Need tips for Canada trip next year



## dukslyer (Jan 6, 2007)

I need to now if any one has any tips on where to go in Saschetawan to kill a bunch of canadain geese ducks and snows not an outfitter service doing it on our own going next year in late Sept.


----------



## 300win mag 710 (Feb 22, 2007)

best to look up local out door shops and call to see what the hot spotd were last season but if I think of it I will as my buddy from skatchewa and see if he or his brother have any ideas


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

dukslyer said:


> canadain geese


Sooner or later I'm going to get this through everyone's head... its *CANADA GEESE!*


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

diver_sniper said:


> dukslyer said:
> 
> 
> > canadain geese
> ...


Hes in canada so technically they are....... :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You are right... but it's still possible that they were hatched in the US, it's impossible to know, unless you get one with a band and they write back saying it was banded as a hatchling in Canada. Then by all means, Canadian goose


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

diver.... might as well give up, they ain't a gonna learn
we could just call'em Honkers :eyeroll: 
Jim


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll never give up! I have way to much time on my hands to do that


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

You are a canadian if you pay taxes in Canada. Doesn't matter if the damn goose is born in Canada and plays hockey for Montreal, if he doesn't pay Canada taxes then he is a "Canada Goose".

"Canada Goose""Canada Goose""Canada Goose""Canada Goose"

All dark geese with the exception of brant are "Canada Geese"

Need to be careful these days with saying you are going on a trip to kill a bunch of Canadians. Might trigger some kinda national security terrorist watch or something. :biggrin:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hell yeah, proagrs got it!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hey sniper, were gonna have to go out and get some Canadian geese this fall!!!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, I don't know what those are. We have been huntin these birds called canada geese though, It's a real rush, maybe we could try some of that.


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

Try to stay away the second,third and fourth weeks around the Quills.that area and 30 miles radius are crawling with hunters and getting more every year.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

The correct name is canada geese and try telling it differently to a *Canadian *game warden. The farmers also don't like it when you call them canadian geese they find it offensive. I totally agree with diver_sniper on this one.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

proagr465 said:


> You are a canadian if you pay taxes in Canada. Doesn't matter if the damn goose is born in Canada and plays hockey for Montreal, if he doesn't pay Canada taxes then he is a "Canada Goose".
> 
> "Canada Goose""Canada Goose""Canada Goose""Canada Goose"
> 
> ...


I'll have to disagree, like in the USA, if an illegal alien comes across the border (and doesnt pay taxes) and has a kid, the kid is a us citizen, no ?s asked. So if a (US) canada goose jumps ship into canada and has kids, i would have to consider those kids canadian geese......


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

lol this a hilarious topic. it must be the off season if people are arguing whether a goose is canadian or not. I call em canadas, but i love to kill canadians too.  :stirpot: oke:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

When you are in Canada scounting for fields, let's say you spot a field full of Canada geese. You should roll-up to the land owner and ask them if you can hunt/kill those Canadians in your field.

I wonder what type of response you'll get. :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

USSapper said:


> I'll have to disagree, like in the USA, if an illegal alien comes across the border (and doesnt pay taxes) and has a kid, the kid is a us citizen, no ?s asked. So if a (US) canada goose jumps ship into canada and has kids, i would have to consider those kids canadian geese......


Haha, but you gotta think about this. Residency is something we use to describe where humans are from, not animals. Humans can change their residency depending on where they live. If a guy from Mexico moves to the US of A(legally), and is granted residency, he's an American now, no longer a Mexican. He is still Mexican (if that's his ancestral background), but not _a_ Mexican.

Here's another way to look at it. Canada goose is the technical name of these birds. So if you still want to call them Canadians because they are hatched in Canada, technically you should be calling them Canadian Canada geese. By calling them Canadian geese you're just taking the first word of their name off. Using this system would mean that a snow goose hatched in Canada is just as much a "Canadian goose" as a Canada goose that was hatched in Canada. This also means any mallards, blue bills, or any other birds hatched in Canada should be called Canadian mallards, Canadian blue bills, Canadian whatever. See what I'm getting at? So in conclusion... *CANADA GOOSE!!!*


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i give you an A+ on that! nicely done.. :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

so nobody wants to shoot any canadian geese with me next fall then or what??? :lol: :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

$hit, ill go shoot some canadians with you, geese that is


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I usually go to East Central Saskatchewan for my Canada Goose hunting.
Keep in mind when you hear big town names that doesn't mean that the geese are near that town nor am I referring to any "honey" kill zone.
Areas like Quill Lake, Wynyard, Foam Lake, Wadena, Bankend,Punnichy, Dafoe, Kandahar, Jansen etc are in that part of East Central...You have to do more research and scouting before and on site.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

here's a tip............don't get a DUI like the rest of my hunting crew has or you won't be seeing canada for a while!


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Take a risk, grow some hair, get in your truck and start driving north until you see geese like everyone else does on their first time to Canada.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Check out my lodging tip for Saskatchewan on todays post to point you in some procedure/ direction.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Not sure if you're still looking for possible spots in Saskatchewan but I was out around Last Mountain Lake "National Wildlife Area" (its open but with restrictions) for ducks and upland game and I saw a heck of a lot of Canada geese out there this fall. It is out by Nikomis, Saskatchewan about 7 miles south/west is the Northern tip of Last Mountain Lake. You could probably see it using Google maps (key word "Nikomis"). Really nice place.

Anyhow anywhere West of Nikomis just North of that lake is pretty active. Grain farms in and around the area North of the lake.

I'll might be heading up there next week to see how the Snows are doing if I can burn through a bunch of work before then.


----------

